# Preferred basket size



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey guys

am just wondering what size portafilter basket you find works best with the classic.

at the moment I am using a 17g la marzocco basket and find when dosing 18g it is just slightly too much in this basket as it's just touching the screw in the shower screen. Am thinking maybe a slightly bigger basket would be better as I like dosing around 18g...

any help would be great.

cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hmm you should be fine for 18 g in that basket it's dose range is 17-19g

Is essentially the dose range as a vst 18g

People have used it ok with gaggias at that dose

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10156-La-Marzocco-Filter-Basket-Basket-Dose

When dosing 18g what's your output in what time and what bean ?

Other than that your going up to a 20g vst which should be dosed at 19-21g

And would or a all need a naked PF to fit it


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers for the helpful thread, I will have to give it another go. With a 18g dose I would aim for an output of 35-36g in 25-30 seconds. it's a Kenyan from roundhill.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep.

13 char.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry what's 13 char ??

cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanben said:


> Sorry what's 13 char ??
> 
> cheers


Post have to be a minimum of 13 letters before being posted

People use it 13 char to fill space for short posts


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Ah I see, so you reckon I should be fine to dose 18g into the asker I already own? Maybe I just need to work on tamp for now.

cheers

ben


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha ha I wondered that for ages, thought it was some kind of Insider joke only known to the initiates of the Ancient Order of the Bean. Was almost disappointed when I discovered the mundane truth after finally plucking up the courage to ask! I don't think I've ever come close to posting a sub-13 character reply to anything ever.

Edit: correction. I posted "Lol" in response to DavecUK in a thread about cat doo-doo earlier. It got posted without me having to add "13 cats". Are we sure this isn't an urban myth?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

The gaggia shower screen sits pretty low and that's why you're struggling. I couldn't get much more than 17.5 in my LM basket into my gaggia. Now with the same basket I can dose 19-19.5 in the Expobar.

Just bring your dose down to 17.5 and adjust your grind accordingly. You won't get great results from trying to use 18g in a 21g basket, as the basket is optimised for the larger dose.


----------

